# Malher Festival in Australia



## AussieGuy

G'day everyone,

G Mahler esq. will visit Sydney, Australia over the next two years. All his major symphonic works will be performed at the Sydney Opera House by the Sydney Symphony Orchestra under the baton of maistro Ashkenazy starting with No.1 on Feb 10. 

This year (2010) Sydney-siders will have the chance to hear No.1, No.8, No.3, No.4, No.5 and Das Leid Von der Erde, plus Blumine and Songs of the Wayfarer. 

I've got my tickets!


----------



## kennyshafard

O can't wait for it, man!! *Excited*


----------

